# Next London Mayor



## hash tag (May 21, 2015)

I know the election is not until May 2016, but for me, it can't come soon enough. So the race is certainly starting to warm up. I see Diane Abbott is talking about it as is Sadiq Khan and now Tessa Jowell. Then there is the incomer Michael Bloomberg or from the other side of the fence Lord Coe.
I can't see Ken returning, so who's it going to be?

http://www.ibtimes.co.uk/london-mayor-2016-who-will-be-next-after-boris-johnson-1459998


----------



## Orang Utan (May 21, 2015)

George Galloway needs something to do


----------



## Pickman's model (May 21, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> George Galloway needs something to do


the devil finds work for idle hands


----------



## Pickman's model (May 21, 2015)

hash tag said:


> I know the election is not until May 2016, but for me, it can't come soon enough. So the race is certainly starting to warm up. I see Diane Abbott is talking about it as is Sadiq Khan and now Tessa Jowell. Then there is the incomer Michael Bloomberg or from the other side of the fence Lord Coe.
> I can't see Ken returning, so who's it going to be?
> 
> http://www.ibtimes.co.uk/london-mayor-2016-who-will-be-next-after-boris-johnson-1459998


"none of the above"


----------



## bi0boy (May 21, 2015)

Susan Finch


----------



## Artaxerxes (May 21, 2015)

Pickman's model said:


> "none of the above"



#spunkingcock


----------



## Pickman's model (May 21, 2015)

Artaxerxes said:


> #spunkingcock


ftw


----------



## DotCommunist (May 21, 2015)

Pickman's model said:


> the devil finds work for idle hands


his hands are far from idle. Wandering more like.


----------



## Pickman's model (May 21, 2015)

DotCommunist said:


> his hands are far from idle. Wandering more like.


they were idle before they were wandering


----------



## ffsear (May 21, 2015)

Diane Abbot is a racist idiot!	 

Sadiq Khan would be my choice


----------



## Boycey (May 21, 2015)

Russell brand.


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (May 21, 2015)

Russell Grant


----------



## DotCommunist (May 21, 2015)

Bertrand Russel


----------



## Santino (May 21, 2015)

Russell Square


----------



## DJWrongspeed (May 21, 2015)

Brussel Sprouts


----------



## Santino (May 21, 2015)

English Sprouts


----------



## Puddy_Tat (May 21, 2015)

Santino said:


> Russell Square



mornington crescent


----------



## telbert (May 21, 2015)

Puddy_Tat said:


> mornington crescent


----------



## stavros (May 21, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> George Galloway needs something to do



He could put himself forward to be the next Ayatollah.


----------



## bi0boy (May 21, 2015)

Why not Prince Harry? He is reported to be bored having left the armed forces, and it would keep him out of trouble for sure.


----------



## hash tag (May 21, 2015)

I though harry went down under to escape the spotlight; running for mayor would not help.


----------



## hash tag (May 22, 2015)

Lemsip opik might be fun.


----------



## stavros (May 22, 2015)

Chuka, since he doesn't fancy leading Labour yet?


----------



## DotCommunist (May 22, 2015)

bi0boy said:


> Why not Prince Harry? He is reported to be bored having left the armed forces, and it would keep him out of trouble for sure.


aristocrats are above elections ent they


----------



## Puddy_Tat (May 22, 2015)

I think London needs a cat as mayor.  It works in Talkeetna, Alaska.


----------



## toblerone3 (May 22, 2015)

Chuka Khan.


----------



## stavros (May 23, 2015)

Chuka Berry


----------



## dessiato (May 23, 2015)

Chukka boots


----------



## Orang Utan (May 23, 2015)

dessiato said:


> Chukka boots


eh?


----------



## bi0boy (May 23, 2015)

Puss in Boots


----------



## Plumdaff (May 23, 2015)

Dog in Stilettos


----------



## Orang Utan (May 28, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> George Galloway needs something to do


I was only joking!
http://www.independent.co.uk/news/u...in-2016-after-losing-seat-at-mp-10281825.html


----------



## DotCommunist (May 28, 2015)

he's cast his fedora into the ring.


----------



## marty21 (May 28, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> George Galloway needs something to do


 I thought he was up for the Tower Hamlets gig


----------



## marty21 (May 28, 2015)

any sign of 'Shagger' Norris?


----------



## hash tag (May 28, 2015)

George standing would appear logical from his pount of view ie something to do. Surely he can do no worse than the current incumbant. Doesnt gg have a pad somwhere in town?
Fwiw, i would hope he woyld put a stop to all the arms fairs.


----------



## Fozzie Bear (May 28, 2015)

Lindsay Garrett of New Era Estate campaign, is standing.
http://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2015/may/15/london-mayor-housing-communities-city

Apparently on a slightly odd "open source" manifesto.
http://www.somethingnew.org.uk/our_policies


----------



## hash tag (Jun 8, 2015)

Latest two to enter this race, I hear this weekend; Sol Campbell ( Ex Arse footballer ) & Nick Ferrari ( radio talk show host and friend of Boris ).


----------



## hash tag (Jun 9, 2015)

George is currently on an LBC phone in. He starts by saying that he hopes to raise £1ook via crowdfunding to pay for his campaign?


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 9, 2015)

hash tag said:


> George is currently on an LBC phone in. He starts by saying that he hopes to raise £1ook via crowdfunding to pay for his campaign?


hasn't he got some change left over from all the crowdfunded money he raised in 2013 for a Blair docu which hasn't happened?


----------



## hash tag (Jun 9, 2015)

He mentioned Blair doc, it's still happeneing.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jun 9, 2015)

Zac Goldsmith 

http://www.newstatesman.com/staggers/2015/06/zac-goldsmith-mp-running-be-tory-candidate-london-mayor


----------



## hot air baboon (Jun 9, 2015)

> *‘If I’m London mayor, Max Keiser will be economic advisor’ – George Galloway*
> 
> http://rt.com/uk/265219-galloway-mayor-keiser-advisor/
> Published time: June 05, 2015 13:23
> ...



...presumably he can just launch his own crypto-currency and fund everything with that....


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jun 9, 2015)

skyscraper101 said:


> Zac Goldsmith
> 
> http://www.newstatesman.com/staggers/2015/06/zac-goldsmith-mp-running-be-tory-candidate-london-mayor



He'll probably win it too.


----------



## weltweit (Jun 9, 2015)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> He'll probably win it too.


Not if relevant qualifications are required.
Mind you, didn't stop Boris so maybe.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 9, 2015)

boris has a lol factor for some, I cant see this richmond tory cunt pulling the same sway with people who vote based on popularity


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jun 9, 2015)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> He'll probably win it too.



He's the most Boris-like (Boris-lite?) of them all, doesn't seem to come over as a raging tory of the extreme right wing variety. I can envisage London choosing him over Dianne Abbot or Sadiq Khan anyway.

Labour don't seem to have anyone of the same gravitas as Ken. Tessa Jowel seems the most amiable on the surface, but maybe David Lammy would be decent? I can't really remember what I've seen of him over the last 15 years he's been an MP.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jun 9, 2015)

DotCommunist said:


> boris has a lol factor for some, I cant see this richmond tory cunt pulling the same sway with people who vote based on popularity



He's a genuine greeny. London mayoral elections have second preference voting, people inclined to vote green will most likely put Goldsmith down as second preference.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jun 9, 2015)

skyscraper101 said:


> He's the most Boris-like (Boris-lite?) of them all, doesn't seem to come over as a raging tory of the extreme right wing variety. I can envisage London choosing him over Dianne Abbot or Sadiq Khan anyway.
> 
> Labour don't seem to have anyone of the same gravitas as Ken. Tessa Jowel seems the most amiable on the surface, but maybe David Lammy would be decent? I can't really remember what I've seen of him over the last 15 years he's been an MP.



Rather have Khan than Lammy, personally. Lammy has a bit more history with regard to following party interests over those of his constituents, whereas Khan has slightly less. I'd vote for Abbott like a shot if she stood as an independent, though, purely for the "spanner in the works" factor.


----------



## Gingerman (Jun 9, 2015)

hash tag said:


> Latest two to enter this race, I hear this weekend; Sol Campbell ( Ex Arse footballer ) & Nick Ferrari ( radio talk show host and friend of Boris ).


Campbell joined the Conservative party last year after criticising Labour’s proposed introduction of mansion tax, thats the thing that politicized him,a real man of the people ,was interviewed by the Guardian a few months ago and came across as a completely selfish and narcissistic knob,a perfect fit for the Tories.


----------



## Favelado (Jun 9, 2015)

> *Immodest Campbell lets his ego do the talking*
> A few weeks back, the sports minister, Helen Grant, arranged a summit at Whitehall to discuss why there are so few black managers and coaches in the game. Senior figures from the Football Association were there, along with the Premier League, the Professional Footballers’ Association and the Football League. There were guests from Kick It Out and Show Racism the Red Card and Sol Campbell also received an invitation, as an ex-England player who is frustrated, understandably, by the lack of opportunities.
> What Campbell does not appear to realise, perhaps, is that the best way to get a point across is without ego or too much self-esteem.
> On this occasion he wanted the FA’s technical director, Dan Ashworth, to explain why Gary Neville had been fast-tracked through the system to become one of Roy Hodgson’s assistants with the England team. Ashworth started talking about the favourable impression Neville had made on Hodgson and the players and was running through the processes that were involved when Campbell put out his hand to interrupt him. This is when things started to get a little strange.
> ...


 

TWAT

http://www.theguardian.com/football/blog/2015/mar/28/duncan-edwards-original-boy-wonder-greatest


----------



## stavros (Jun 9, 2015)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> likely put Goldsmith down as second preference.



Like how Goldsmith put the UK down as second preference for where to pay his taxes for so many years?


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jun 9, 2015)

stavros said:


> Like how Goldsmith put the UK down as second preference for where to pay his taxes for so many years?



Did he? Don't know much about him other than he's yet another Eton toff, diamond encrusted platinum spoon in his mouth at birth.


----------



## stavros (Jun 10, 2015)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Did he? Don't know much about him other than he's yet another Eton toff, diamond encrusted platinum spoon in his mouth at birth.



He inherited non-domicile status from his father, Sir Jammy Fishpaste, and only rescinded it just before he stood for parliament in 2009.


----------



## hash tag (Jun 13, 2015)

As Sadiq Khan is the only non tory in Wandsworth, I am not sure I want him as London mayor. Heres the latest betting

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/pol...-candidates-to-be-the-next-Boris-Johnson.html


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Jun 13, 2015)

It will be nice to be able to vote Labour again, and I'd have nothing against any of the candidates. Hope the Tories don't go for Fishpaste II, though - the green vote is a bit of a worry. Voting simultaneously against Galloway and Sol Campbell would be a delight.


----------



## hash tag (Jul 26, 2015)

I see Sol Campbell has not been selected. As for Green candidate; Zac Goldsmith? 
How about Donald Trump? A worthy sucessor to Boris?


----------



## brogdale (Aug 10, 2015)

Fucking hell. I've just sat through the Croydon Labour Mayoral Hustings...(don't ask)...spunking cock wins...even if it had erectile disfunction. 

Jowell couldn't even be bothered to show up, ( and therefore wins some credit), slimy Khan and hard of thinking Lammy bickered over who was the biggest racist, Woolmar did his doddery, train-spotting Jezza impression, Abbot did her theatrical, professional Norf Lundener stuff and there was another bloke who appeared to represent heathrow airport..or something.

The fucking state of them.


----------



## hash tag (Aug 11, 2015)

Sounds like great fun and an improvement on Boris to boot


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Aug 12, 2015)

I'm being flyered by Woolmar supporters everyone morning at the new (yet to be completed) Oval junction. Not sure the point of him standing other than to raise the transport agenda?

If Jowell is selected won't there be a shit storm over her husbands ill gotten gains?


----------



## friendofdorothy (Aug 17, 2015)

I got a phone call tonight from my union, Unite, reminding me I have a vote in the Labour candidates for London Mayor and urging me to vote for Sadiq Khan, who I must admit I've never even heard of him - any advice or info anyone?


----------



## brogdale (Aug 17, 2015)

DJWrongspeed said:


> I'm being flyered by Woolmar supporters everyone morning at the new (yet to be completed) Oval junction. Not sure the point of him standing other than to raise the transport agenda?
> 
> If Jowell is selected won't there be a shit storm over her husbands ill gotten gains?


tbf to Woolmar, I believe the majority (by some way) of the Mayoral budget is transport. Might be a goos idea to have someone in charge who actually knows something about it?


----------



## RubyToogood (Aug 17, 2015)

friendofdorothy said:


> I got a phone call tonight from my union, Unite, reminding me I have a vote in the Labour candidates for London Mayor and urging me to vote for Sadiq Khan, who I must admit I've never even heard of him - any advice or info anyone?


Oh really? I had them canvassing me on my top issue for the mayoral elections a few months back. I babbled a bit and then realised it was blatantly property prices and the attendant ills thereof.


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Aug 18, 2015)

Can anyone explain what the GLA actually does for housing ? I've had a look at the london.gov site and it seems to be in charge of all sorts of schemes but it's hard to get an overall picture or budgets.

NB I know BoJo is all to keen to sign off developments for foreign investors and then claim he's building the units for London. A number of these schemes have been rejected by councils beforehand.


----------



## hash tag (Sep 11, 2015)

Just had an email; Sadiq got the nod for Labour


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 11, 2015)

Are there any socialist candidates?


----------



## Santino (Sep 11, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> Are there any socialist candidates?


If you were truly progressive, you'd vote for a woman, no matter her policies.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 11, 2015)

Santino said:


> If you were truly progressive, you'd vote for a woman, no matter her policies.


 who said that?


----------



## Santino (Sep 11, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> who said that?


 http://www.independent.co.uk/voices...der--regardless-of-her-policies-10496237.html


----------



## brogdale (Sep 20, 2015)

"Prince" Sadiq uses the Mail (*Mail link*) to distance his campaign from the party that he supposedly represents.


> Khan, who is Muslim, suggested that *Corbyn's refusal to sing the National Anthem showed he was unfit to be Prime Minister....*
> And he denounced the Labour leadership duo's links to terror groups. He said McDonnell's claim that IRA killers should be 'honoured' could encourage terrorism in London, and *Corbyn's support for Arab extremist groups could inspire anti-Semitic attacks.*
> 
> Khan's comments were echoed by fellow Labour MP Chuka Umunna, whose Streatham constituency includes Brixton, hit by riots in the 1980s.
> ...


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Sep 20, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> Are there any socialist candidates?



george galloway?

people before profit might put a candidate up

as might TUSC

according to this, deadline for nominations isn't until march


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 20, 2015)

brogdale said:


> "Prince" Sadiq uses the Mail (*Mail link*) to distance his campaign from the party that he supposedly represents.
> ​


clearly doesn't want to be tied to the corbmobile in case it gets the paris tunnel treatment and ruins his chances


----------



## hash tag (Sep 20, 2015)

What on earth is Khan doing? Is he trying to destroy the party or does he have leadership ambitions. Is this his way of saying vote for me for mayor because I'm happy to take anyone on, even at the expense of my party?


----------



## brogdale (Sep 20, 2015)

hash tag said:


> What on earth is Khan doing? Is he trying to destroy the party or does he have leadership ambitions. Is this his way of saying vote for me for mayor because I'm happy to take anyone on, even at the expense of my party?


Yes, he thinks that London mayoral candidates have to be 'maverick'/independent of party control to attract the electorate. Unfortunately for him, this has merely encouraged him to revert to Blairite type and his own particular fondness for using the venal, right-wing press. He's fucked-up massively on this and will get fuck-all support from ground-troops.


----------



## brogdale (Oct 2, 2015)

(Unsurprisingly) Vermin pick Goldsmith.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 2, 2015)

brogdale said:


> (Unsurprisingly) Vermin pick Goldsmith.



there's a thread about this.


----------



## Sirena (Oct 2, 2015)

hash tag said:


> What on earth is Khan doing? Is he trying to destroy the party or does he have leadership ambitions. Is this his way of saying vote for me for mayor because I'm happy to take anyone on, even at the expense of my party?


He's my MP and I should support him (except I don't vote Labour any more....) but he's being - seemingly - championed by both the Evening Standard and the Mail and they're the worst of newspapers.  I suspect he has sold his soul for power...


----------



## brogdale (Oct 2, 2015)

Sirena said:


> He's my MP and I should support him (except I don't vote Labour any more....) but he's being - seemingly - championed by both the Evening Standard and the Mail and they're the worst of newspapers.  _*I suspect he has sold his soul for power*_...


That contract was settled long ago.


----------



## Sirena (Oct 2, 2015)

brogdale said:


> That contract was settled long ago.


One of the first signs was when his prison conversations with a constituent (and friend...) were illegally bugged.

BBC NEWS | Politics | Police 'took MP bugging decision'

If he were a man of conscience he should have raised hell but he allowed the sleazy Jack Straw to smother him into silence.

That disappointed me.


----------



## eoin_k (Oct 2, 2015)

Looks like Khan is going to make  the takebackthecity.org campaign more credible.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Nov 20, 2015)

Fucking bus lanes

Zac Goldsmith would scrap all London's bus lanes


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 20, 2015)

Artaxerxes said:


> Fucking bus lanes
> 
> Zac Goldsmith would scrap all London's bus lanes


that's one labour vote then.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 20, 2015)

eoin_k said:


> Looks like Khan is going to make  the takebackthecity.org campaign more credible.


is take back the city similar to stop the city?


----------



## hash tag (Nov 21, 2015)

I saw Sadiq in Tooting a day or two back. He looked short and cut a lonely figure.
A little general background reading London mayoral election, 2016 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Anyone know how George is coming on; everything appears a little quiet on that front?


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 21, 2015)

George who?


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Nov 22, 2015)

hash tag said:


> I saw Sadiq in Tooting a day or two back. He looked short and cut a lonely figure.



Yes but he's the polar opposite of Goldsmith which will make an interesting election.  As a mayoral candidate i think he probably has to distance himself a bit from the labour leadership because it's a personality contest isn't it ?


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jan 8, 2016)

RACHEL JOHNSON: Rich, cute, posh and clever... you've got to pity Zac

I can't even tell whats real and parody any more.


----------



## hash tag (Jan 8, 2016)

Ooooh, Rachel. See the guilty celebrity fantasy thread


----------



## GarveyLives (Jan 10, 2016)

*Don't forget Winston "Can You Feel The Heat" McKenzie & the English Democrats!*​


----------



## LeslieB (Jan 11, 2016)

Oh gawd is he still running for office? He seems to be willing to try any party going.


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Feb 12, 2016)

The Standard is really showing it's colours now. Previous coverage I've found to be a bit more impartial but now they're really going for the jugular.  Why would Zac Goldsmith make for a good Mayor particularly I don't know ?

Sadiq linked to extremist

I hope that anti-tory London see will past this. Certainly the last Mayoral election the ES were very pro-Boris which must have swayed things as it was a very close call.


----------



## hash tag (Feb 12, 2016)

A quick search on golden balls and I turned up this "Goldsmith is known to be one of the wealthiest MPs in Parliament, given that the bequest from his father, Sir James Goldsmith, who died shortly after the 1997 general election with a £1.2bn fortune, is subject to much scrutiny. Some tax experts have speculated Goldsmith's income could amount to as much as £5m per month from the trust left to him alone"


----------



## oryx (Feb 13, 2016)

DJWrongspeed said:


> The Standard is really showing it's colours now. Previous coverage I've found to be a bit more impartial but now they're really going for the jugular.  Why would Zac Goldsmith make for a good Mayor particularly I don't know ?
> 
> Sadiq linked to extremist
> 
> I hope that anti-tory London see will past this. Certainly the last Mayoral election the ES were very pro-Boris which must have swayed things as it was a very close call.



Yes...it was some story about his ex brother in law in about 1997/8!

Scraping the barrel.


----------



## nino_savatte (Feb 17, 2016)

Goldsmith squirms over his tax affairs.


----------



## hash tag (Feb 17, 2016)

ta. I had a feeling there wuld be doubts somewhere, BUT, im squirming here, there are things about him that appeal more than Khan. He's too rich to be corruptable, hes in it for vocation not career, he will relate better to the people that he will have to do business with at the higher levels of influence....a warmer character than Khan...


----------



## DotCommunist (Feb 17, 2016)

hash tag said:


> too rich to be corruptable


lol


----------



## LeslieB (Feb 17, 2016)

hash tag said:


> ta. I had a feeling there wuld be doubts somewhere, BUT, im squirming here, there are things about him that appeal more than Khan. He's too rich to be corruptable, hes in it for vocation not career, he will relate better to the people that he will have to do business with at the higher levels of influence....a warmer character than Khan...



I agree with quite a bit of that, but rich people *have* proved to be corruptible in the past. Something about money, even when you've more than you possibly need you still seem to want more.

I'm not saying Goldsmith *is* corrupt, he probably isn't, but being rich doesn't seem to make you non-corruptible.


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 17, 2016)

LeslieB said:


> I agree with quite a bit of that, but rich people *have* proved to be corruptible in the past. Something about money, even when you've more than you possibly need you still seem to want more.
> 
> I'm not saying Goldsmith *is* corrupt, he probably isn't, but being rich doesn't seem to make you non-corruptible.


being rich is evidence of past corruptibility


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 17, 2016)

hash tag said:


> ta. I had a feeling there wuld be doubts somewhere, BUT, im squirming here, there are things about him that appeal more than Khan. He's too rich to be corruptable, hes in it for vocation not career, he will relate better to the people that he will have to do business with at the higher levels of influence....a warmer character than Khan...


never had you down as a tory before.


----------



## Reno (Feb 17, 2016)

hash tag said:


> ta. I had a feeling there wuld be doubts somewhere, BUT, im squirming here, there are things about him that appeal more than Khan. He's too rich to be corruptable, hes in it for vocation not career, he will relate better to the people that he will have to do business with at the higher levels of influence....a warmer character than Khan...


...and he is more handsome.


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 17, 2016)

Reno said:


> ...and he is more handsome.


for handsome read inbred


----------



## hash tag (Feb 17, 2016)

Not only that, I have thoughts of Rachel Johnson ffs


----------



## Teenage Cthulhu (Feb 17, 2016)

hash tag said:


> ta. I had a feeling there wuld be doubts somewhere, BUT, im squirming here, there are things about him that appeal more than Khan. He's too rich to be corruptable, hes in it for vocation not career, he will relate better to the people that he will have to do business with at the higher levels of influence....a warmer character than Khan...



If it smells like a tory. If it sounds like a tory.

#shytories


----------



## nino_savatte (Feb 17, 2016)

hash tag said:


> Not only that, I have thoughts of Rachel Johnson ffs


Seek medical help.


----------



## hash tag (Feb 17, 2016)

I have spoken to relatives, friends, colleagues and clients about Sadiq. They have approached him from differing viewpoints and all speak highly of him, but he looks like a....!



Teenage Cthulhu said:


> If it smells like a tory. If it sounds like a tory.
> 
> #shytories



I have never been anywhere near a dead pig!


----------



## hash tag (Feb 17, 2016)

Pickman's model said:


> never had you down as a tory before.



My new favourite person, that must be the most valued thing anyone has said to me on here before


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 17, 2016)

hash tag said:


> My new favourite person, that must be the most valued thing anyone has said to me on here before


you poor sod, you've had a very sorry time here if that's the most valued thing anyone's said to you here


----------



## hash tag (Feb 23, 2016)

So, Zac has earnt ( well not exactly earnt ) £10 million in the few years he has been in office Zac Goldsmith discloses £10m in income and capital gains since 2010

I understand Zac, following in Boris's footsteps, wants out of Europe while Sadiq is campaigning to stay in. I don't think this could be a deciding factor.


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Feb 24, 2016)

hash tag said:


> I understand Zac, following in Boris's footsteps, wants out of Europe while Sadiq is campaigning to stay in. I don't think this could be a deciding factor.



The danger is the mayoral election becomes intertwined and overshadowed by the Referendum. The elections are about very different things.


----------



## redsquirrel (Feb 24, 2016)

DJWrongspeed said:


> The danger is the mayoral election becomes intertwined and overshadowed by the Referendum. The elections are about very different things.


Well not really a danger for Khan, IIRC London polls (one of) the lowest level of *leave* of any area in the UK.


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Feb 24, 2016)

redsquirrel said:


> Well not really a danger for Khan, IIRC London polls (one of) the lowest level of *leave* of any area in the UK.



More a case of no one bothering with coming and voting for the Mayoralty.  I think get Ken initially got in on 20+% turnout if I recall. Not very representative.


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Feb 24, 2016)

Strangest benefit I've seen in a while=>  Khan benefit at Brixton's Windmill


----------



## skyscraper101 (Mar 2, 2016)

Got my registration docs in the mail the other day.

So is Khan looking increasingly like he'll take it now? I haven't seen any polls since January and they were suggesting he has a ten-point head-to-head lead - 55% to 45% over Goldsmith.

I don't particularly like him but will likely vote for him as the lesser of two evils and in the hope he'll make good on the one-hour bus ticket which is something I'd immediately benefit from as would thousands of other PAYG Oyster using Londoners unable to switch buses to get where they're going without paying multiple times.


----------



## LeslieB (Mar 2, 2016)

skyscraper101 said:


> Got my registration docs in the mail the other day.
> 
> So is Khan looking increasingly like he'll take it now?



He's certainly the favourite 2016 London Mayoral Election Betting Odds | Oddschecker and this is why I think he will win.......

It's probably not a very good basis to vote on, but I don't think Goldsmith has a fraction of Boris' charisma, which is probably what won BoJo tight elections in 2008 and 2012. 

Goldsmith is also yet *another* white British man, in a city where only 45% of people describe themselves as such. It doesn't automatically follow, of course, that people from an ethnic minority will vote for a candidate from another ethnic minority or even the same one but it has to be a factor.

Finally the big issue of this election is housing where the free market is clearly failing. Would people trust a Labour mayor to intervene to create homes more than a Tory? I dunno- but maybe

I think the three factors above will swing it for Syed, I may even put a bet on him myself.


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Mar 2, 2016)

There's seems to be a big disagreement over Khan's fare freezing idea.  Where's the money coming from, can he get more for London ?

I get where he's coming from but under the Tories is it a policy that will curb investment ? So far the criticism over his family past hasn't stuck I think.

I'm not exactly sure when the election period starts, has it already, it feels unlike previous mayoral elections what with the referendum happening as well.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Mar 2, 2016)

DJWrongspeed said:


> There's seems to be a big disagreement over Khan's fare freezing idea.  Where's the money coming from, can he get more for London ?



He wrote in the ES a few weeks ago. There seem to be a lot of  statements about money saving which I don't see adding up. And in fact I predict plenty o' strike action if he starts with 'efficiency' savings in TFL back office and merging the engineering sections of underground and surface level TFL.

Additionally said he'll freeze purchases of the new Routemasters claiming they're a waste of money and the batteries cost too much, he'll also clamp down on fare evasion (vague), and he'll stop funding the Emirates cable car, even if it means it'll close.


----------



## LeslieB (Mar 2, 2016)

skyscraper101 said:


> He wrote in the ES a few weeks ago. There seem to be a lot of  statements about money saving which I don't see adding up. And in fact I predict plenty o' strike action if he starts with 'efficiency' savings in TFL back office and merging the engineering sections of underground and surface level TFL.



Yes, he seems to be blaming agency staff for a lot of things as well. I'm not saying there couldn't be savings here, but surely the point of hiring agency staff is to cope with short term workload. If not agency staff, then he needs to say how he would cover those posts.



> Additionally said he'll freeze purchases of the new Routemasters claiming they're a waste of money and the batteries cost too much,



Surely it's a bit late in the day to be gaining much from doing this? Most of the design money is already spent. It also seems a bit of a shame to abandon both this and the cable car. To be fair the latter is more of a tourist attraction than a serious method of transport, but it has helped regenerate the area.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Mar 2, 2016)

LeslieB said:


> Surely it's a bit late in the day to be gaining much from doing this? Most of the design money is already spent. It also seems a bit of a shame to abandon both this and the cable car. To be fair the latter is more of a tourist attraction than a serious method of transport, but it has helped regenerate the area.



It would be a shame to get rid of the routemasters I agree. Especially as I'm yet to even see one on any route I use. I can probably count the number of times I've been on a routemaster with one hand.

Does he have a point though that they are a massive expense compared with regular buses? i.e. needing two staff, and expensive batteries?


----------



## Sue (Mar 2, 2016)

skyscraper101 said:


> It would be a shame to get rid of the routemasters I agree. Especially as I'm yet to even see one on any route I use. I can probably count the number of times I've been on a routemaster with one hand.
> 
> Does he have a point though that they are a massive expense compared with regular buses? i.e. needing two staff, and expensive batteries?


The new routemasters only have a driver.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Mar 2, 2016)

Sue said:


> The new routemasters only have a driver.



Don't they have a conductor too anymore?


----------



## Sue (Mar 2, 2016)

skyscraper101 said:


> Don't they have a conductor too anymore?


Nope.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Mar 2, 2016)

Sue said:


> Nope.



So, did they get rid of the rule that meant they could only leave the back open if there was a conductor present? Or are they always closed between stops?


----------



## Sue (Mar 2, 2016)

skyscraper101 said:


> So, did they get rid of the rule that meant they could only leave the back open if there was a conductor present? Or are they always closed between stops?


The doors are closed between stops.


----------



## hash tag (Mar 3, 2016)

A few of the new routemasters have conductors occasionally.


----------



## Sue (Mar 3, 2016)

hash tag said:


> A few of the new routemasters have conductors occasionally.


Really? I've been travelling on the new routemasters since they trialled them on my route in 2012 and I've never seen a conductor yet.


----------



## hash tag (Mar 3, 2016)

They appear to be totally random, I don't use them enough to say which routes or times they are on, but I always make a point of speaking to them as I like them being back, albeit very random and part time, BUT it might be me, mixing the new routemasters for these


----------



## hash tag (Mar 7, 2016)

Polling over, all bets are of, this has now been sorted. Morrisey has thought about throwing his gladioli into the ring on an animal rights ticket Anti-establishment Morrissey is considering a run for mayor of London

Heaven knows.....


----------



## redsquirrel (Mar 7, 2016)

Could stand for UKIP


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Mar 7, 2016)

Sue said:


> Really? I've been travelling on the new routemasters since they trialled them on my route in 2012 and I've never seen a conductor yet.


 


hash tag said:


> They appear to be totally random,


 
it's not random, each route is a separate contract / franchise, and it depends what's in that contract.

broadly, the first few routes to get those buses got contracts specifying a second person (it's not a conductor as they don't take fares - different operators call them passenger assistants / customer service assistants and so on) - and if the second person is there, they will run with the rear door open.

the new contracts that got awarded after the first flush of enthusiasm have never had a second person, and the rear door only gets opened at stops (open boarding through any of the doors is allowed like it was on the bendy buses.  except on the bendy buses this led to fare evasion and was one reason for vast amounts of money being wasted by getting rid of them early.  presumably boris bus passengers are more honest or something...)

route 11 has passenger assistants about 0700 to 1900 7 days a week

route 38 has them daytimes (not sure whether it's 5, 6, or 7 days a week, but only on the central london end of the route, not all the way out to hackney - i can't remember where they get on / off)

from memory, i think the 9, 10, and maybe the 390 have them, but not sure how many days a week or what times.

i'm also not sure what the deal is if a PA is not available and a driver is, whether the bus runs without them or not.


----------



## Sue (Mar 7, 2016)

Puddy_Tat said:


> it's not random, each route is a separate contract / franchise, and it depends what's in that contract.
> 
> broadly, the first few routes to get those buses got contracts specifying a second person (it's not a conductor as they don't take fares - different operators call them passenger assistants / customer service assistants and so on) - and if the second person is there, they will run with the rear door open.
> 
> ...



Interesting. I travel on the 38 a lot though generally between Hackney and town. Maybe I'm at the wrong time/part of the route?


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Mar 7, 2016)

Sue said:


> Interesting. I travel on the 38 a lot though generally between Hackney and town. Maybe I'm at the wrong time/part of the route?


 
unless of course they have pulled the plug

according to this, it is (was?) south of mildmay park, monday to friday only


----------



## Black Halo (Mar 9, 2016)

hash tag said:


> A few of the new routemasters have conductors occasionally.





Sue said:


> Really? I've been travelling on the new routemasters since they trialled them on my route in 2012 and I've never seen a conductor yet.


I've never been on one with a "conductor" but have definitely seen some on buses I have cycled past when the door is open and the bus moving.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Mar 9, 2016)

Black Halo said:


> I've never been on one with a "conductor" but have definitely seen some on buses I have cycled past when the door is open and the bus moving.



I have seen moving routemasters with open back doors and no conductor/PA.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Mar 9, 2016)

skyscraper101 said:


> I have seen moving routemasters with open back doors and no conductor/PA.


i think they are allowed to step inside the bus to answer questions and so on


----------



## hash tag (Mar 13, 2016)

This sounds quite positive coming from where it does Sadiq Khan:  'I want to be there for all Londoners'


----------



## butchersapron (Mar 13, 2016)

Where's it coming from?


----------



## hash tag (Mar 13, 2016)

The Tory graph


----------



## butchersapron (Mar 13, 2016)

hash tag said:


> The Tory graph


The labour candidate said that he wants to win the mayoral election in the telegraph. Blimey, i wonder if the tory ones wants to win too?


----------



## CH1 (Mar 17, 2016)

Are Zac's "team" cutting costs by practising politically directed discrimination?

I've been used for years to my African lodger getting addressed election material from Labour, but me with an English name being omitted.

Now the boot seems to be on the other foot. I've had several personally addressed leaflets & communications from Zac but my African lodger has been left out.

The uses and abuses of meta data if you ask me (BTW no-one ever canvassed my part of Coldharbour Ward from any party in the last 10 years).


----------



## Sue (Mar 17, 2016)

CH1 said:


> Are Zac's "team" cutting costs by practising politically directed discrimination?
> 
> I've been used for years to my African lodger getting addressed election material from Labour, but me with an English name being omitted.
> 
> ...


As you say, they're all at this bollocks. I used to live in a (Labour) ward/constituency with a big Pakistani/Bangladeshi community. My then partner (Indian name), used to constantly get personally addressed stuff from our local MP with pictures of him shaking hands with the imans of the local mosques/leaflets in Urdu. No mention of housing or education or jobs or any of that stuff, presumably because these ethnic minority types aren't interested in such things.


----------



## hash tag (Mar 17, 2016)

London mayor race: has Zac Goldsmith's 'Hindu jewels' attack misfired?


----------



## GarveyLives (Mar 20, 2016)

*6 March 2016: George Galloway makes a play for the rambling middle-aged Rastafarian / wannabee Rastafarian vote with his visit to Galaxy Radio*​


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Mar 21, 2016)

Got my Sadiq Khan leaflet through the door last night.

It's got a good dig at Goldsmith having never really getting a proper job on his own.

The Johnson era can't end soon enough.


----------



## hash tag (Mar 21, 2016)

Trouble with that is what London looses the nation will gain


----------



## stavros (Mar 21, 2016)

It's a shame there isn't a deputy mayoral ballot, as I'm sure a Chuka-Khan ticket would really rock us.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Mar 21, 2016)

stavros said:


> It's a shame there isn't a deputy mayoral ballot, as I'm sure a Chuka-Khan ticket would really rock us.



I feel for you.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Mar 21, 2016)




----------



## bromley (Mar 22, 2016)

I received my Goldsmith propaganda which was nothing more than an attach on Sadiq Khan (a man I will be proud to call mayor, I usually don't vote in the mayor elections my last vote was for Brian Paddick) it even had ago at him for nominating Corbyn!


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 22, 2016)

I keep mistaking Khan for a Tory candidate. He will never get my vote.


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 22, 2016)

Orang Utan said:


> I keep mistaking Khan for a Tory candidate. He will never get my vote.


you should have seen his speech accepting the labour nominantion to run. Boring but funny for the bits where goes prolier than thou


----------



## hash tag (Apr 1, 2016)

From my local rag, the final countdown London's Mayoral candidates announced: Who will get your vote?

Close call between Gorgeous George and David Furnace.


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Apr 1, 2016)

I'm going to a hustings in late April between Khan & Goldsmith. What question should I ask ?

I was going pitch something to do with overruling planning decisions.


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 1, 2016)

DJWrongspeed said:


> I'm going to a hustings in late April between Khan & Goldsmith. What question should I ask ?
> 
> I was going pitch something to do with overruling planning decisions.


do you believe the abolition of the metropolitan police authority increased police accountability in london?


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 1, 2016)

DJWrongspeed said:


> I'm going to a hustings in late April between Khan & Goldsmith. What question should I ask ?
> 
> I was going pitch something to do with overruling planning decisions.


Which do you prefer? Hindus or Muslims?


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Apr 1, 2016)

Pickman's model said:


> do you believe the abolition of the metropolitan police authority increased police accountability in london?


Good question and am sure Khan will have a more nuanced response than Goldsmith.


----------



## hash tag (Apr 1, 2016)

MP or Mayor or both and which has priority?


----------



## LeslieB (Apr 1, 2016)

hash tag said:


> MP or Mayor or both and which has priority?



Nothing to say you can't be both. They only tend to do that short term though. Ken Livingstone stepped down as an MP in 2001, 12 months after becoming mayor. Boris stepped down as MP for Henley shortly after becoming Mayor, although he is now an MP again of course.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Apr 1, 2016)

DJWrongspeed said:


> I'm going to a hustings in late April between Khan & Goldsmith. What question should I ask ?
> 
> I was going pitch something to do with overruling planning decisions.


 
beans or cheese first?

of course...


----------



## LeslieB (Apr 1, 2016)

hash tag said:


> MP or Mayor or both and which has priority?



OK just for clarity both men have said they will step down as MPs if elected as mayor.

Goldsmith and Khan vow to step down as MPs if elected


----------



## GarveyLives (Apr 1, 2016)

GarveyLives said:


> *Don't forget Winston "Can You Feel The Heat" McKenzie & the English Democrats!*​



South Norwood's *Winston McKenzie* has been ruled out of the London Mayoral campaign ... (click for more)


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Apr 2, 2016)

hash tag said:


> From my local rag, the final countdown London's Mayoral candidates announced: Who will get your vote?


 
according to that, the bookies are offering 40/1 against george galloway and 100/1 against the lib dem


----------



## LeslieB (Apr 2, 2016)

Puddy_Tat said:


> according to that, the bookies are offering 40/1 against george galloway and 100/1 against the lib dem


Should be more like 400 and 1000 to 1 respectively......


----------



## hash tag (Apr 3, 2016)

George Galloway to launch Mayoral bid at London rally this weekend


----------



## LeslieB (Apr 3, 2016)

It will be interesting to see how far down the line up he comes. I reckon it will be between the Greens and the Kippers for third and fourth. The latter haven't traditionally done very well in multi ethnic London, although this poll London mayoral election: Housing top concern, poll suggests - BBC News suggests immigration is the number two issue after housing.

If Georgie Boy has a good run he could shunt the Fib Dems into sixth!


----------



## hash tag (Apr 12, 2016)

I'm not overly keen on Sadiq, though everyone I speak to says lots of good things about him, can I vote for him though?
I liked the way Sian Berry speaks, but, I feel that she has little chance of being elected. I know a vote for her is not a wasted vote as such, but if it means keeping moneybags out.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 12, 2016)

Are there any left wing candidates?


----------



## redsquirrel (Apr 12, 2016)

hash tag said:


> I liked the way Sian Berry speaks, but, I feel that she has little chance of being elected. I know a vote for her is not a wasted vote as such, but if it means keeping moneybags out.


What's her views on employing scab labour?


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Apr 21, 2016)

Khan's having a tough time what with Cameron wading in during PMQs.

As a local MP he has obviously had to share a platform with a prominent local Imam. Guess what? your local Imam holds certain views !


----------



## Artaxerxes (Apr 21, 2016)

DJWrongspeed said:


> Khan's having a tough time what with Cameron wading in during PMQs.
> 
> As a local MP he has obviously had to share a platform with a prominent local Imam. Guess what? your local Imam holds certain views !



Take heart and spread the below news to those touting Khan as AN EXTREMIST MUSLIM!!!



> http://news.sky.com/story/1682433/th...y-backing-imam
> 
> _Various photos emerge on social media of Mr Gani with an array of Tory MPs. Zac Goldsmith, minister Jane Ellison and Tania Mathias.
> 
> ...


----------



## hash tag (Apr 21, 2016)

Does this mean we can get rid of the wonderful Ms Ellison, PLEASE?


----------



## redsquirrel (Apr 21, 2016)

Khan a wanker but this Tory "extremist" bullshit is just racist crap.


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Apr 22, 2016)

I attended the Evening Standard hustings last night with Kirsty Wark. It was pretty intense. Khan was boxed into a corner by Wark (surprisingly) and audience members about his links with Suliman Gani. He attempted to move on , after about the 4th attack, by simply saying "we and others had him removed as Imam from our Mosque" cue applause. Khan lacks the killer instinct to jump above his opponents in debate despite having better policies and electoral advantage. He seems curtailed by his 'politician' briefing, he's a clever guy underneath.

The evening resembled 2 polite and embarrassed school boys being ticked off by their colourful headmistress (Wark)   Neither of them is a political heavy weight in the mould of Livingstone (Both praised his mayoralty) & Johnson.

The event was sponsored by Gatwick


----------



## Artaxerxes (Apr 27, 2016)

George Galloway will be doing an Ask-Me-Anything session on the Reddit at 10:30am


Enjoy yourselves


----------



## hash tag (Apr 27, 2016)

Apart from Khan and that other geezer, which other candidates were there?
And going down a certain route with Khan, is he dynamic enough like Ken or Boris are? I wonder if he serves best as a good constituancy MP? 
Im not sure he is the man, but who is the alternative? It's all rather worrying/depressing.


----------



## hash tag (May 1, 2016)

Blimey, just 4 days to voting and getting rid of Boris from County Hall 
Just hope this anti semitism has not put people of from voting nor put them of from voting for the best choice.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 2, 2016)

Not gonna vote but Ankit Love is an amusing candidate:
Ankit Love - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
That Polish prince is pretty barmy too.


----------



## Winot (May 3, 2016)

Orang Utan said:


> Not gonna vote.



Why not? You're a cyclist aren't you - do you really want Zac to get in and get rid of the new bike lanes?


----------



## Orang Utan (May 3, 2016)

Winot said:


> Why not? You're a cyclist aren't you - do you really want Zac to get in and get rid of the new bike lanes?


I wish I could but I can't. Disenfranchised as I am not a official resident of where I live. There must be thousands of us.


----------



## Winot (May 3, 2016)

Orang Utan said:


> I wish I could but I can't. Disenfranchised as I am not a official resident of where I live. There must be thousands of us.



You mean you're not on the electoral roll?  Did you miss the deadline or is there a reason you don't want to be on there?


----------



## Orang Utan (May 3, 2016)

Winot said:


> You mean you're not on the electoral roll?  Did you miss the deadline or is there a reason you don't want to be on there?


Yes, I can't be on it. I have to register in my parental home, so am disenfranchised in London. 
No I didn't miss the deadline and i do want to be on the roll, but I cannot register as I am not on my landlord's contract with their tenants.


----------



## Winot (May 3, 2016)




----------



## Orang Utan (May 3, 2016)

Winot said:


>


Housing is so expensive these days that there must be loads of us who live, work and pay taxes in London, yet can't help choose the mayor.


----------



## DJWrongspeed (May 3, 2016)

Very good article here on Boris Johnson's legacy here at BDonline.



> Although London is building thousands of homes under the mayor, the type of homes being built are causing widespread disenchantment. Johnson’s mayoralty has been marked by massive residential developments, often under the dubious auspices of “regeneration”, at locations such as Elephant & Castle, Vauxhall, Battersea, Docklands and South Bank to name but a few. But with astronomical prices conspicuously aimed at the foreign investor market, they have merely served to push prices higher, thus further economically and socially disenfranchising a generation of Londoners desperate for accommodation of their own and leading to the proliferation of luxury “ghettos”.



So that is the next mayor's challenge.


----------



## andysays (May 3, 2016)

Orang Utan said:


> Yes, I can't be on it. I have to register in my parental home, so am disenfranchised in London.
> No I didn't miss the deadline and i do want to be on the roll, but I cannot register as I am not on my landlord's contract with their tenants.





Orang Utan said:


> Housing is so expensive these days that there must be loads of us who live, work and pay taxes in London, yet can't help choose the mayor.



It's a bit late for this time round, but are you absolutely sure you can't register where you're living? Have you actually tried to do so?


----------



## Orang Utan (May 3, 2016)

andysays said:


> It's a bit late for this time round, but are you absolutely sure you can't register where you're living? Have you actually tried to do so?


I've been told not to. 
I'm not on the tenancy agreement. I think the landlord knows there are subtenants, but registering would change the council tax, so no vote for me.


----------



## andysays (May 3, 2016)

Orang Utan said:


> I've been told not to.
> I'm not on the tenancy agreement. I think the landlord knows there are subtenants, but registering would change the council tax, so no vote for me.



Told by who?

The only way I can see that you registering would change the CT is if someone is currently claiming single occupant reduction and there's actually more than one person there.


----------



## andysays (May 3, 2016)

Anyway, I actually came to this thread to comment on the leaflet which just came through my letterbox.

It proposes 

a scheme which aims to cut fares, particularly for those travelling from outer to central London, and part-time workers by matching the existing savings on monthly cards
200,000 affordable new homes, built by not-for-profit company in collaboration with councils and communities
an end to estate demolitions in the name of property developer-driven "regeneration"
fight for the London Living Wage for the one in five working Londoners paid less
bring Londoners into City Hall decision making, and kick out big business lobbyists
Involve communities in addressing extremism, rethinking the flawed and discriminatory Prevent strategy
This is the sort of thing we might hope the new Corbyn-led Labour party would be proposing, but they haven't got round to delivering any leaflets here. Guess which party it is?


----------



## Orang Utan (May 3, 2016)

andysays said:


> Told by who?
> 
> The only way I can see that you registering would change the CT is if someone is currently claiming single occupant reduction and there's actually more than one person there.


I don't want to go into the specifics but I can't register to vote where I live.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 3, 2016)

andysays said:


> Anyway, I actually came to this thread to comment on the leaflet which just came through my letterbox.
> 
> It proposes
> 
> ...


Sounds like Caroline Pidgeon. She's been making righteous noises about housing.


----------



## andysays (May 3, 2016)

Orang Utan said:


> I don't want to go into the specifics but I can't register to vote where I live.



Sorry, I wasn't trying to get into specifics if you don't want to, I was trying to clarify if you are really disenfranchised or if you actually could register, and you'd been given incorrect info.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 3, 2016)

andysays said:


> Sorry, I wasn't trying to get into specifics if you don't want to, I was trying to clarify if you are really disenfranchised or if you actually could register, and you'd been given incorrect info.


Well I'm already registered elsewhere now anyway, so it's all academic.


----------



## andysays (May 3, 2016)

Orang Utan said:


> Sounds like Caroline Pidgeon. She's been making righteous noises about housing.



No, not her


----------



## Orang Utan (May 3, 2016)

andysays said:


> No, not her


Furniss then?


----------



## andysays (May 3, 2016)

Orang Utan said:


> Furniss then?





andysays said:


> ...Guess which *party* it is?



(you don't expect me to know the names of all the bloody candidates, do you?)


----------



## Orang Utan (May 3, 2016)

andysays said:


> (you don't expect me to know the names of all the bloody candidates, do you?)


Furness is BNP.
Though that list could be Green, but if it is I don't know why you're playing the quiz game.


----------



## andysays (May 3, 2016)

Orang Utan said:


> Furness is BNP.
> Though that list could be Green, but if it is I don't know why you're playing the quiz game.



No, it's not the BNP, who unsurprisingly tend not to campaign heavily in Tottenham


----------



## Orang Utan (May 3, 2016)

Well maybe you should tell us instead of needlessly dragging it out


----------



## Winot (May 3, 2016)

UKIP?


----------



## red & green (May 3, 2016)

It's a case of meet the new boss - same as the old boss


----------



## Sue (May 4, 2016)

Well that's me decided who to vote for..

'Ankit Love is feeling “neglected”. He’s got himself £10,000 in debt putting up the money to register to run for London Mayor, which he will only recover if he picks up five per cent of the vote.

A former pop star, Ankit Love jacked in his job as director of Brick magazine and vacated his luxury flat in Belgravia to move into the Dictionary Hostel in Kingsland Road to follow his political vision.

With both parents Supreme Court lawyers in the US, he’s done his research and believes it could be legal to ban polluting cars from the city.

But despite Holland passing a law to ban all petrol and diesel cars by 2025, he feels no one is taking him seriously.

“They say ‘this guy wants to ban cars and he’s calling on the army to do a coup’, you’ve got to understand that’s not the sophisticated angle,” he said.'

Mayoral candidate drew up manifesto while homeless and living in Hackney hostel


----------



## friendofdorothy (May 4, 2016)

andysays said:


> Anyway, I actually came to this thread to comment on the leaflet which just came through my letterbox.
> 
> It proposes
> 
> ...


As I am mostly guessing at the policies of any of the candidates - will you tell us ffs, this isn't a pub quiz.


----------



## andysays (May 4, 2016)

friendofdorothy said:


> As I am mostly guessing at the policies of any of the candidates - will you tell us ffs, this isn't a pub quiz.



Certainly, it's the Green candidate, Sian Berry.

I'm not claiming there's anything amazing or especially radical about these suggestions, they're nothing more than mild social democracy, but it's encouraging to me that the Greens are pushing this, and I would guess that some Labour supporters might wonder why their candidate isn't pushing these sort of policies through people's letter boxes in areas like Tottenham. 

I guess they feel they can rely on enough people to vote for them unprompted, which may be an attitude that comes back to haunt them.


----------



## Teaboy (May 4, 2016)

Normally I wouldn't bother voting but I'm so disgusted by the Goldsmith campaign that I'm tempted to vote for Khan just to make some sort of stand.  I've never voted Labour in my life but who knows now.


----------



## ViolentPanda (May 4, 2016)

Orang Utan said:


> Housing is so expensive these days that there must be loads of us who live, work and pay taxes in London, yet can't help choose the mayor.



Last estimate of disenfranchisement (2011, I think) was nearly half a million - sofa-surfers and people in your situation) in Greater London. Think that was GLA figures from surveying each borough for differences between infrastructure use calculations - stuff like bus and station use, hospital and walk-in clinic use etc - and Electoral Roll numbers.
Half a fucking million. Nearly five percent of the population, FFS!


----------



## Greebo (May 4, 2016)

A letter ostensibly from Polly Toynbee (sent by the Labour Party) in support of Labour and Sadiq Kahn arrived today.  If she's aware of what happening in Lambeth, she's got a fucking nerve allowing her name to be used like this.


----------



## hash tag (May 4, 2016)

I heard on the transistor this morning that Sadiq has picked a Lily Allen song for his campaign song. They said he can't have listened to the lyrics as she sings about lies, lies, lies. Anyone got any clues what it might be.

VOTING IS TOMORROW, Thursday. Be there!


----------



## friendofdorothy (May 4, 2016)

I still haven't decided how to vote yet.

some observations -

Neither Zac or Sadiq have said anything that isn't 'meh' yet - are these candidates really the best London has to offer?

UKIP, Britain First and BNP - I was sad to see there was so many right wing parties on the list (and no left wing ones) - but hey hopefully that will split the anti immigration/racist vote

Greens seem to have the most socialist policies.

Anyway looking forward to our usual voting afternoon drinks and debate in our local pub.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (May 4, 2016)

from tweeter


----------



## DotCommunist (May 4, 2016)

Teaboy said:


> Normally I wouldn't bother voting but I'm so disgusted by the Goldsmith campaign that I'm tempted to vote for Khan just to make some sort of stand.  I've never voted Labour in my life but who knows now.


Thats how they get you! by not being the other cunt.

Vote spunking cock m-l


----------



## nino_savatte (May 5, 2016)

Problems in Barnet already reported.
Chaos in London as voters turned away from the polls due to 'problems with lists'


----------



## Dan U (May 5, 2016)

nino_savatte said:


> Problems in Barnet already reported.
> Chaos in London as voters turned away from the polls due to 'problems with lists'


No surprise from the outsourcing 'easy' council. 

Probably a crapita fuck up


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (May 5, 2016)

Did anyone else get a 'please vote for us' letter from Labour yesterday signed by Polly Toynbee? In whose imagination is she going to swing anyone's vote?


----------



## Teaboy (May 5, 2016)

Dan U said:


> No surprise from the outsourcing 'easy' council.
> 
> Probably a crapita fuck up



I see its a Tory council as well.  Probably wont stop Goldsmith crying foul when he loses, I guess he'll just blame Muslims.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (May 5, 2016)

Teaboy said:


> I see its a Tory council as well.  Probably wont stop Goldsmith crying foul when he loses, I guess he'll just blame Muslims.



The Telegraph are running 'Jews denied vote' type stories.


----------



## redsquirrel (May 5, 2016)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> The Telegraph are running 'Jews denied vote' type stories.


Guardian haven't been quite that blatant but it's the clear undertone to their reporting.


----------



## Teaboy (May 5, 2016)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> The Telegraph are running 'Jews denied vote' type stories.



Ah, Finchley and Golders Green wards - I didn't know Barnet Council extended that far South.


----------



## hash tag (May 5, 2016)

Please make sure you all go and vote 

"Once you've voted, you've done the most important thing you can to help us win this election, so thank you.

But there's one more thing you can do to help – make sure every Labour supporter also gets their vote cast and their voice heard.

*That's how we'll win, and there's just a few hours left to go. Head down to your local campaign centre now to remind Labour voters to get to the polls....."*


----------



## Teaboy (May 5, 2016)

hash tag said:


> *That's how we'll win, and there's just a few hours left to go. Head down to your local campaign centre now to remind Labour voters to get to the polls....."*



Do you know what I'm just about to do that.  That is if you mean pub instead of campaign centre and order a pint instead of hassling people to vote.

In the end I did vote, first time since 97 I think.  Still couldn't bring myself to put Khan down as 1st choice mind.


----------



## hash tag (May 5, 2016)

It's either Khan or that other frightly posh bloke for first vote, surely? 
One of them will never have the privilege of my vote.


----------



## Teaboy (May 5, 2016)

hash tag said:


> It's either Khan or that other frightly posh bloke for first vote, surely?
> One of them will never have the privilege of my vote.



No you stick the loon (or in my case the one you fancy) down as your first choice and then the one you hate the least out of Khan / Goldsmith down as second.  I think that's how the system is supposed to work, but don't ask me I vote less often than a North Korean.


----------



## maomao (May 5, 2016)

Teaboy said:


> I vote less often than a North Korean.


Voting is compulsory every five years in North Korea. The elections are rigged but after being forced into a 'vote for the cunt you hate least' corner myself today I'm not exactly feeling UK democracy.


----------



## Greebo (May 5, 2016)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> Did anyone else get a 'please vote for us' letter from Labour yesterday signed by Polly Toynbee? In whose imagination is she going to swing anyone's vote?


I spent my sleepless minutes of last night mentally drafting a scathing reply, which I might even send her.


----------



## hash tag (May 6, 2016)

Bit to early to celebrate yet, but things are looking good.


----------



## krtek a houby (May 6, 2016)

hash tag said:


> Bit to early to celebrate yet, but things are looking good.



Sod it, it's a decent enough afternoon to celebrate.


----------



## 8115 (May 6, 2016)

I'm really pleased.

The only thing that slightly baffles me is who thought that well known billionaire heir Goldsmith would really be a popular candidate.


----------



## 8115 (May 6, 2016)

That's without even mentioning how the campaign was run.


----------



## krtek a houby (May 6, 2016)

8115 said:


> I'm really pleased.
> 
> The only thing that slightly baffles me is who thought that well known billionaire heir Goldsmith would really be a popular candidate.



He should go to the US; they like their billionaires there.


----------



## DotCommunist (May 6, 2016)

8115 said:


> I'm really pleased.
> 
> The only thing that slightly baffles me is who thought that well known billionaire heir Goldsmith would really be a popular candidate.


played well with the green vote, one of us, whhat could possibly go wrong?


----------



## spitfire (May 6, 2016)

Hahaha sadface billionaire graphic from the Gruaniad.


----------



## butchersapron (May 6, 2016)

DotCommunist said:


> played well with the green vote, one of us, whhat could possibly go wrong?


Why would you aim to get the green vote in the londpn mayoral election? Why would it be a thing?


----------



## weltweit (May 6, 2016)




----------



## Maharani (May 6, 2016)

weltweit said:


>



I hope she fucking doesn't


----------



## weltweit (May 6, 2016)

Maharani said:


> I hope she fucking doesn't


Oh I think people should stand by their pledges 

And where is Gary Lineker in his boxers?


----------



## Maharani (May 6, 2016)

Surprised this thread is going mental...


----------



## chilango (May 6, 2016)

butchersapron said:


> Why would you aim to get the green vote in the londpn mayoral election? Why would it be a thing?



Greens looking at 3rd with 6%?

It is a thing imho. A small thing perhaps. But a thing nonetheless.

But I don't think enough of that already small body would switch to the Tories to vote for Zac Goldsmith.

Some might, but it'd have to be a very tight contest indeed for that to matter enough to be a factor.


----------



## butchersapron (May 6, 2016)

chilango said:


> Greens looking at 3rd with 6%?
> 
> It is a thing imho. A small thing perhaps. But a thing nonetheless.
> 
> ...


Yeah they'll stuck green, nothing to gaian from that road.


----------



## chilango (May 6, 2016)

butchersapron said:


> Yeah they'll stuck green, nothing to *gaian* from that road.



I see what you did there!


----------



## butchersapron (May 6, 2016)

chilango said:


> I see what you did there!


Worth a try.


----------



## andysays (May 6, 2016)

DotCommunist said:


> *played well with the green vote*, one of us, whhat could possibly go wrong?



This may be the conventional wisdom among some, but I reckon it's utterly wrong. I know various people who will have voted Green or will have seriously thought about it, and none of them would ever consider voting for Goldsmith.

When the full results come out, I'm willing to bet that of those who voted Green as their first choice, less than one third voted for Goldsmith as their second.


----------



## hash tag (May 7, 2016)

Finally official, with a considerable vote


----------



## laptop (May 7, 2016)

Maharani said:


> I hope she fucking doesn't


Not even if it's a nice hot chorizo?


----------



## hash tag (May 7, 2016)

Mr Khan's biggest issue could be dealing with a priveledged one.


----------



## DJWrongspeed (May 8, 2016)

I don't get why Khan was in Southwark Cathedral for his inaugural speech but anyway his win is a small bit of good news in an otherwise grim political landscape.
I'm glad a south Londoner wot won it.

Khan: What Labour can learn,

In the Mayoral election Khan did the obvious thing and distanced himself from Westminster. Indeed it was only Cameron that raised Khan's past in PMQs and shot himself in the foot.

Good luck to him, looking forward to those fare freezes


----------



## Greebo (May 8, 2016)

andysays said:


> <snip> When the full results come out, I'm willing to bet that of those who voted Green as their first choice, less than one third voted for Goldsmith as their second.


Seeing as I struggled to even put Kahn as my second choice because Progress (and the rest of Blue Labour) are too right wing for me, there's no way I'd have chosen Goldsmith over Berry.


----------



## Greebo (May 8, 2016)

DJWrongspeed said:


> I don't get why Khan was in Southwark Cathedral for his inaugural speech <snip>


Because that was where the swearing in ceremony had to be?


----------



## nino_savatte (May 8, 2016)

The deluded (maybe it's the cocaine) Osborne claims Goldsmith ran a "positive campaign". And I'm King Zog, you fucking coke-addled muppet.
Osborne says Goldsmith's mayoral campaign was political 'rough and tumble' - live


----------



## hash tag (May 8, 2016)

I understood the swearing in ceremony would normally have been in County Hall. I'm guessing he choose Southwark Cathederal to prove a point ie that as a Muslim he was doing all he could to include everyone and part of that was using a christian place of worship. I am curious as to why Corbyn choose to go to Bristol rather than London, after all Khan holds the biggest, most powerful position in the Labour camp.


----------



## butchersapron (May 8, 2016)

hash tag said:


> I understood the swearing in ceremony would normally have been in County Hall. I'm guessing he choose Southwark Cathederal to prove a point ie that as a Muslim he was doing all he could to include everyone and part of that was using a christian place of worship. I am curious as to why Corbyn choose to go to Bristol rather than London, after all Khan holds the biggest, most powerful position in the Labour camp.


He doesn't choose surely - the returning officer or other official is more likely. And look, you're now making it about him being muslim.


----------



## laptop (May 8, 2016)

butchersapron said:


> He doesn't choose surely - the returning officer or other official is more likely. And look, you're now making it about him being muslim.


The BBC reports him saying he chose, because inclusivity. FWIW.


----------



## hash tag (May 8, 2016)

I don't care about his religion, nor his ethnic origin nor his sexuality come to that. I voted for him partly because I could not vote for the alternative. I mentioned his religion as I wonder if that was part of his thinking why he chose wwhere he did. Am concerned to note that the press have constantly mentioned his religion, like it's got anything to do with anything. Did the press ever say that Ken or Boris were Catholic or Anglican or agnostics Etc?


----------



## littlebabyjesus (May 8, 2016)

hash tag said:


> I don't care about his religion, nor his ethnic origin nor his sexuality come to that. I voted for him partly because I could not vote for the alternative. I mentioned his religion as I wonder if that was part of his thinking why he chose wwhere he did. Am concerned to note that the press have constantly mentioned his religion, like it's got anything to do with anything. Did the press ever say that Ken or Boris were Catholic or Anglican or agnostics Etc?


It's another example of where, 20 years ago, he'd have been described as 'Pakistani', but now he is always 'Muslim'.


----------



## Sue (May 8, 2016)

I'm just a bit bemused about why it was held in a place of religion of whatever flavour.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (May 8, 2016)

Sue said:


> I'm just a bit bemused about why it was held in a place of religion of whatever flavour.


It's a nice building. But yeah, it maintains the idea that religion matters.


----------



## hash tag (May 8, 2016)

From an email received "
This victory is not about me. It's about the millions of Londoners whose lives we can improve by building more affordable homes, freezing fares, restoring community policing and cleaning up our toxic air.

Thanks to the time, money and support you gave, we were able to overcome a desperate and nasty Tory campaign. We've sent a strong message that the politics of fear are not welcome in London."


----------



## nino_savatte (May 8, 2016)

Greebo said:


> Seeing as I struggled to even put Kahn as my second choice because Progress (and the rest of Blue Labour) are too right wing for me, there's no way I'd have chosen Goldsmith over Berry.


Same here. I really didn't want to vote for Khan at all but the choices were limited to shit and less shit.


----------



## nino_savatte (May 8, 2016)

Khan launches attack on Corbyn. Naturally, he uses mealy-mouthed lawyerspeak to articulate his opposition.


> I learnt a great deal during the campaign – about myself, London and the importance of reaching out to all sections of society. But there are two lessons in particular: first, Labour only wins when we face outwards and focus on the issues that people care about; second, we will never be trusted to govern unless we reach out and engage with all voters – regardless of their background, where they live or where they work.
> 
> Squabbles over internal structures might be important for some in the party, but it is clear they mean little or nothing to the huge majority of voters. As tempting as it might be, we must always resist focusing in on ourselves and ignoring what people really want.
> 
> ...



My bold. In other words, "Fuck our members (except those who lean right), Tory voters should matter more to us".


----------



## laptop (May 8, 2016)

laptop said:


> The BBC reports him saying he chose, because inclusivity. FWIW.



E2A now not on phone, but still can't find BBC quote.



> Khan chose Southwark Cathedral for his signing-in as mayor, where he said he was determined to govern for all Londoners and “every single community”.
> 
> Sadiq Khan accuses Cameron of taking tactics ‘from Trump playbook’


----------



## DrRingDing (May 8, 2016)

Thing is, I've described several times on here Trump's tactics. If they did try to play that trick they clearly didn't understand what the hook was or what audience it should be aimed at. Judging my Osborne's defence of Goldsmith we could hypothesise he had a role to play in it.


----------



## 8den (May 8, 2016)

Katie Hopkins Confims She Will Run Naked Through London After Sadiq Khan's Election As Mayor


----------



## laptop (May 8, 2016)

8den said:


> Katie Hopkins Confims She Will Run Naked Through London After Sadiq Khan's Election As Mayor



Pencils being sharpened in West End Central copshop as we speak.

Time for some really creative charges... is "offending public decency" still on the statute book?


----------



## The39thStep (May 8, 2016)

Interesting article on the Kahn and the politics of opportunism in ' not being Muslim enough '
@thedailybeast: The secret life of Sadiq Khan, London’s first Muslim mayor: The Secret Life of Sadiq Khan, London’s First Muslim Mayor The Daily Beast on Twitter


----------



## laptop (May 8, 2016)

The39thStep said:


> Interesting article on the Kahn and the politics of opportunism in ' not being Muslim enough '
> @thedailybeast: The secret life of Sadiq Khan, London’s first Muslim mayor: The Secret Life of Sadiq Khan, London’s First Muslim Mayor The Daily Beast on Twitter





> Why is it OK for a mayor to have shared panels with all manner of Muslim extremists, while actively distancing himself from, and smearing counter-extremist Muslims?



Does this mean that Khan snubbed the author and/or Quilliam?


----------



## The39thStep (May 8, 2016)

laptop said:


> Does this mean that Khan snubbed the author and/or Quilliam?


Called them 'uncle toms' , I think this was after he authored a foward for a Cage pamphlet . But there is far more in the article than that tbh.


----------



## laptop (May 8, 2016)

The39thStep said:


> Called them 'uncle toms' , I think this was after he authored a foward for a Cage pamphlet . But there is far more in the article than that tbh.


Ah, I missed who it was he called that.

The author is a LibDem TBF


----------



## The39thStep (May 8, 2016)

laptop said:


> Ah, I missed who it was he called that.
> 
> The author is a LibDem TBF



Yes he is but I find a lot of the work that  Quillam do and say to be valuable in understanding a counter narrative to both the Islamists,  the soft Islamism of the Guardian and the cobweb left.


----------



## ViolentPanda (May 10, 2016)

laptop said:


> Not even if it's a nice hot chorizo?



Not even if it's a freshly-cooked jumbo saveloy.


----------



## gentlegreen (May 20, 2016)

Not sure where else to put this - Katie Hopkins apparently tweeted this :-

 

Katie Hopkins Falls For Islamic Road Sign Tweet


----------



## hash tag (May 20, 2016)

I am given to believe that she is now hoasting on LBC at 22:00 every week night 
Was there not some fuss about her sticking sausages up herself; whatever happened?


----------



## Artaxerxes (May 20, 2016)

Apparently Khan is still backing the garden bridge

Bollocks.


----------



## Sirena (May 20, 2016)

Artaxerxes said:


> Apparently Khan is still backing the garden bridge
> 
> Bollocks.


I think he says it has to be more accessible to Londoners, though, whatever that means.


----------



## skyscraper101 (May 20, 2016)

Sirena said:


> I think he says it has to be more accessible to Londoners, though, whatever that means.



It means more restrictions and limits on corporate events which will block access to the general public basically.


----------



## laptop (May 20, 2016)

skyscraper101 said:


> It means more restrictions and limits on corporate events which will block access to the general public basically.



A)  no more public money

B) no shutting it for commercial events

 C) you are invited to find that you can't afford it

Here's hoping... He is a lawyer


----------



## ViolentPanda (May 23, 2016)

Sirena said:


> I think he says it has to be more accessible to Londoners, though, whatever that means.



It's just formulaic bollocks. Neither the bridge nor the "gardens" have the capacity to be more accessible to Londoners, or accessible to more Londoners.


----------



## Sirena (May 24, 2016)

When the idea of a Garden Bridge was first mentioned, it seemed such a beautiful thing.  An oasis for Nature in the heart of London, a beautiful place for young lovers to wander....  

See how wonderful ideas can become so corrupted....


----------



## Artaxerxes (May 24, 2016)

Sirena said:


> When the idea of a Garden Bridge was first mentioned, it seemed such a beautiful thing.  An oasis for Nature in the heart of London, a beautiful place for young lovers to wander....
> 
> See how wonderful ideas can become so corrupted....



No it always sounded fucking stupid and liable to be either corporate jolly or a piss stained half dead collection of shrubs.

Its a bridge with trees on it, I can think of so many ways that doesn't work.


----------



## DJWrongspeed (May 25, 2016)

Noises on the Arts

Seems like Khan is keen on the arts and having a night Czar. We'll have to see if it really translates.

How about some free 1 day music festivals for a start ?


----------



## DotCommunist (May 25, 2016)

night czar? a czar is a bit like a king...


----------



## Orang Utan (May 25, 2016)

If that's the case I wanna be king of drugs


----------



## hash tag (May 26, 2016)

Thats it then Scrapping Garden Bridge would 'cost twice as much as building it' - BBC News
We damned if we do....


----------



## Pickman's model (May 26, 2016)

hash tag said:


> Thats it then Scrapping Garden Bridge would 'cost twice as much as building it' - BBC News
> We damned if we do....


meet the new mayor, the same as the auld mayor


----------



## Pickman's model (May 26, 2016)

DJWrongspeed said:


> Noises on the Arts
> 
> Seems like Khan is keen on the arts and having a night Czar. We'll have to see if it really translates.
> 
> How about some free 1 day music festivals for a start ?


if he's after a night czar then the only candidate can be michael howard, as there's famously something of the night about him.


----------



## Artaxerxes (May 26, 2016)

hash tag said:


> Thats it then Scrapping Garden Bridge would 'cost twice as much as building it' - BBC News
> We damned if we do....




ITS NOT EVEN FUCKING BUILT YET, THERE ARE NO FOUNDATIONS


----------



## oryx (May 26, 2016)

I wonder if the procurement process and the fact that it is costing the public money are still going to be investigated.


----------



## redsquirrel (May 26, 2016)

hash tag said:


> Thats it then Scrapping Garden Bridge would 'cost twice as much as building it' - BBC News
> We damned if we do....


Absolute fucking cobblers, lying rodent


----------



## ska invita (May 27, 2016)

is Eddie Izzard still planning on standing?


----------



## Pickman's model (May 27, 2016)

redsquirrel said:


> Absolute fucking cobblers, lying rodent



it's clearly going to be a fucking playground for the rich with a few crumbs thrown to the locals: "a guarantee children from local schools will get to visit" 

i wonder how it would go if 'private fundraising events' got kettled by an angry mob at each end of the bridge.


----------



## bi0boy (Jun 8, 2016)

DJWrongspeed said:


> There's seems to be a big disagreement over Khan's fare freezing idea.  Where's the money coming from, can he get more for London ?



Apparently the fare freeze won't include travelcards any more.


----------



## hash tag (Mar 3, 2020)

I see Mayor Khan is up to election and certainly gets my vote Based on this, received today


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Mar 3, 2020)

It's tricky for Khan, he's been a dealt difficult hand; Knife crime, austerity, falling passenger no.s & you're never going to build the no. of houses promised, but yes blocking Heathrow is a major win.

ironically these are all the same things that would've troubled Goldsmith if he'd won and I'm sure he would've brought the same legal action against Heathrow but i'm not sure he'd have done any better?


----------



## hash tag (Jan 13, 2021)

Practical, realistic, simple or plain bonkers








						Tory London mayoral candidate: homeless can save for house deposit
					

Shaun Bailey’s claim that homeless people could afford £5,000 deposit on affordable homes prompts derision




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## Sue (Jan 13, 2021)

hash tag said:


> Practical, realistic, simple or plain bonkers
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Finger on the pulse.


----------



## hash tag (Jan 14, 2021)

He is clearly from the same stable as Ms Patel. It's unreal.


----------



## dessiato (Jan 14, 2021)

hash tag said:


> He is clearly from the same stable as Ms Patel. It's unreal.


It is so unreal that it comes full circle to believable. What a fucking wanking, dick-headed, brainless fuckwit he is. And I’m being kind here.


----------



## brogdale (Jan 14, 2021)

dessiato said:


> It is so unreal that it comes full circle to believable. What a fucking wanking, dick-headed, brainless fuckwit he is. And I’m being kind here.


Don't forget that the thick cunt is a racist, as well...


----------



## dessiato (Jan 14, 2021)

brogdale said:


> Don't forget that the thick cunt is a racist, as well...
> 
> View attachment 248800


What a fucking twat, has he looked in a mirror lately? If he does he will see an extremely ugly person looking back at him, like A Picture of Dorian Grey.


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Jan 30, 2021)

Mayoral candidate list here. Loads of Independents. It's for Sadiq to lose wouldn't you say?

I predict a low turnout but more confident now of it actually happening. May is a long way off.


----------



## PR1Berske (Mar 22, 2021)

Presented without comment, because its a sodding stupid idea getting roasted in the comm... Sorry. Without comment.


----------



## PR1Berske (Mar 22, 2021)




----------



## jakejb79 (Mar 31, 2021)

PR1Berske said:


>




If anyone can get 40 million in sponsorship money for Roding Valley then I truly salute them


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Apr 9, 2021)

Didn't realised Shaun Bailey wants to scrap the ULEZ
This was actually approved during Bojo's mayoralty.


----------



## Teaboy (Apr 9, 2021)

I saw Brian 'obvious psychopath' Rose's battle bus the other day.  Looked quite flash, he's certainly chucking a few quid at this, the deranged fantasist.


----------



## hash tag (Apr 22, 2021)

Little letter to mayoral candidates here about banning the DSEI arms fairs if anyone is interested









						CAAT - London Mayoral Candidates: Stop DSEI
					

The world's largest arms fair is not welcome in our city. Make sure the next London Mayor takes a public stand against DSEI.




					caat.org.uk


----------

